# Converting a Herald of Slaanesh



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

So i'm thinking of using this model from Warhammer as the basis for a Herald on Daemonic Steed. I already picked one up last week.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440108a&prodId=prod1050024

Any ideas on how to make the guy on the boob-worm thing more Daemony? I have a box of Daemonettes lying around which could supply parts. Right now I have a head and arms chosen, but i'm open to ideas


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Honestly it probably is to much a a hassle to make that rider look demony, but if you set on it you may try using a daemonette head or a succubus head filled of from a reaper range mini (Hard work, but better perportioned). Other then that I would suggest a lot of green stuff, and a lot of free time.

Or you could just take the boob worm, and put a seeker rider on it?


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm no Slaanesh expert of aesthetics here, but I'd say make the armor more studded and give him something like a blood splattered mirror or something.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Its not a boob worm! its a tit slug :laugh:


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Okay well here she is so far. I need to do some tidying up of the greenstuff.


Used one fo the "champion" sized claws from the Daemonettes box, and a Icon banner from the same box. It looks very much like a spear opcorn:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good. My only qualm is that the armor looks to bulky to really fit nicely with the current range of Slaanesh Daemons. I like the addition of the banner and the way that the model is holding it.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think the Green Stuff should be smoother, but other than that it is very cool.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

The bulkiness... true, but I like to think because she is so important she has heavier armour than the normal Daemonettes. The greenstuff, yeah i really suck at it  I will try and smooth it down as best I can (without the damn steed falling apart on me. Again.)


----------

